# anybody use the vast 02 celiminators?



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

hey guys, i would like your opinions. i have a stage 3 s4, and i deleted the cats with a straight pipe. put 02 bungs in there for the 02 sensor.i don't want my check engine light on. so does anybody on here use these to plug up the 02 sensor bung? it will turn off the check engine light right? stupid question but am i going to have horrible gas mileage?don't worry the cats were shot prior, due to the guy that i bought the car from is a douche bag. if they weren't messed up i wouldn't have touched them. I didn't feel like spending 300 bucks per cat.

thank you. i just want some feedback, on if i should get these things.

https://vastperformance.com/index.p...or-single-02-eliminator-check-engine-cel.html


----------



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbup:educateme


----------



## eg01349 (Apr 5, 2008)

*there's a cheaper option out there.*

and it's on the shelf at your local auto parts place.

Help! brand spark plug anti foulers. one package does one sensor. 
see this thread: http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=344739


----------



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

